# How important is grammar and spelling in an application?



## Airbum88 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not talking about grammar and spelling mistakes when youre trying to sell a screenplay, I'm talking about mistakes on a grad school application.

Has anyone of you got admitted to grad school but made some grammar and spelling mistakes in your application?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't make mistakes. Proofread and have someone else proofread.

Grammatical and spelling mistakes just shows that you're not trying. (sorry it's the truth and it's how admissions people will see it)


----------



## braininabox (Jan 30, 2008)

well there is a certain level of professionalism expected out of potential grad students. A single misspelled word probably isn't going to kill you, but in the future definitely give important documents like that to one or more people to proofread. If you misspell something on a professional resume, that is generally inexcusable.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 31, 2008)

Well - they see it that you don't care to proofread your work, and if you don't care to proofread your work.... then you're not trying and you aren't really interested and passionate about going to their school.

That's just the way they see it. It's a fact. They'd think that you are half assing your application. If someone sent me a job application or resume with obvious spelling and grammatical mistakes..... I honestly wouldn't hire them. Especially when it is so easy to run a spell check or a grammar check these days.


Do you want to go to Tisch or Tish School of the Arts?

The very fact that you need to ask this question should tell you the answer.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 31, 2008)

"Tish" was just an example of how misspelling can affect you. Do you want to go to "Tish Skool of the Arts" or "Tisch School of the Arts"? Or "Emerson" or "Emmerson"? 

Proofreading does fix things. Read it outloud. (you find errors more when you read it outloud) Have someone else read it.

Don't make excuses for grammatical and spelling mistakes because it WILL cause your application to be overlooked... end of story.

Like it was mentioned... if I received a resume with spelling and grammatical mistakes I would not hire that person.

You asked for honest advice and I'm giving it.

MAKE SURE YOU DON'T HAVE SPELLING AND GRAMMAR ERRORS ON APPLICATIONS. 

This should be a no brainer. (sorry - but it's true)


----------



## Maseiya (Jan 31, 2008)

It's all about how well you communicate. Grammar and spelling errors make reading a halting, slightly painful thing. It might not seem fair since what you want to do might not require you to write much... but it's something that everyone has to do, at least a little. Memos, notes, Emails, essays, reports, etc. etc.. And applications. So either you give them what they want, or you don't. And either you're lucky and the person(s) reviewing your material disregard any mistakes you've made, or... they don't. But you have to remember that your words represent YOU more than anything else in your application. It's your voice... and they'll be listening carefully.

Good luck either way... we're in the same boat (applying to grad school). *fingers crossed*


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 31, 2008)

I made a couple of minor mistakes on my applications, (no spelling or grammar per se tho, I left out a couple of words in my work and I wrote expect when I meant accept) and I called NYU and Columbia and they said as long as they're minor, then you should be okay. I think that they realized that ppl make mistakes. If the presentation is good overall, then things should be fine. 
But if you are applying to a job,
Your resume MUST be flawless!


----------



## Maseiya (Jan 31, 2008)

Haha... good for you for taking that kind of initiative and calling them to make sure.  I was always afraid of doing that before because I didn't want to seem a bother... but I've found that the people who work at the Admissions offices in (most) schools are really nice and helpful. So that's nice.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, most def.
What schools are you applying to?


----------



## Maseiya (Jan 31, 2008)

Actually... just AFI. But I'm afraid my narrative statement is not very strong... not even close. I don't have much experience that I can boast of... well, I feel like I have potential, but doesn't everyone?  If I don't look like a good candidate this year, I'll try again next year... with more experience under my belt, of course...  Although seriously, I feel sick just from worrying about this already.... *curls up into fetal position*


... and you?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 31, 2008)

> Originally posted by Calliegrl03:
> But if you are applying to a job,
> Your resume MUST be flawless!



Well - I believe the same applies to a college app as well. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Winterreverie (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm right there with Chris, Grad schools see thousands of applications a year. Do your really want to set yourself apart because of its flaws? When I applied last year I had numerous people read my application statement, give me feedback, and check for errors.

While yes, everyone makes mistakes, it is expected when you apply for something that you put your best foot forward and have put a lot of thought and effort in to your application.

Grammar and spelling errors are akin to turning in a wrinkled resume to a job. If you are sloppy  when you should be putting your best foot forward it will only be downhill from there.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 1, 2008)

I had people look at my stuff too and they "overlooked" my mistakes as well, they were that minor. I noticed them after I sent my applications. My mistakes were not glaring, so I am not too worried.


----------



## politicsofecstacy (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't understand.  Did you guys turn in your apps knowing there were mistakes on them?  Or are you just afraid there may have been mistakes you didn't see?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 1, 2008)

> Or are you just afraid there may have been mistakes you didn't see?



That's what happened with me. I'd NEVER turn in an application with errors. I noticed them after I turned in my application. They were minor tho.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 3, 2008)

I had one typo in my narrative statements...it was so negligible that I can't even recall it now, and I noticed it only while packing to move to USC.  It was one of those ones that spell check can't save you from, because your error is a word!

If I had found it during the waiting phase, I would have been neurotic.


However, Calliegirl, your errors sound more than minor...missing words and using the wrong word... and even if they are minor, having more than one gives them significance in my eyes.  I hate to be the bearer of bad news and say that.   

I would throttle my proofreaders if I didn't get in...hope you proofread more in the future.  It's important.

Best of luck.  No sense in worrying now.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 3, 2008)

I respect your opinion, but I barely noticed them myself. I called both schools respectively and the reps said as long they are minor, then I would be okay. 

For example I wrote that "I am great talker" instead of "I am a great talker"


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Feb 3, 2008)

Personally, I prefer "I am great talker." It has a nice faux-naif quality, like some of Lorca's later work.

Too bad you didn't think to accidentally write "I am great taco." Then you would have been a f*cking shoe-in.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks IA...
I needed that comment for my morale.


----------



## wannabe2 (Feb 3, 2008)

Darn! I'm a closeted taco! I wish I had added that. Oh well.


----------

